# ingredientes culinários



## einha

Minhas dúvidas culinárias:

plum tomatoes

oak leaf lettuce

caster sugar

_*lime*_ pode ser limão?


----------



## Vanda

Deu uma olhadinha aqui? http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/lime


----------



## einha

Vanda, a minha dúvida em relação a _*lime*_ é que muitas vezes nas receitas acho que eles empregam a palavra como limão e não lima.
Seria possível?


----------



## Vanda

Seria e provavelmente é! Veja as fotos quando a gente pede l_ime:_ tudo limão. 

Pela definição vejo que lime é o nome genérico de todos os tipos de limões. Veja:
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/lime

*1 **lime*

_the green acidic fruit of any of various lime trees


_


----------



## jpyvr

Tem que ter cuidado ao traduzir as palavras "lime", "lemon" em inglês, e "lima", "limão" em português. 

Falo aqui do inglês e do português das Américas , e acho que em outros paises na Europa, Africa, e Asia, existe variações neste vocabulârio culinário e botánico.

Em inglês, "lemon" é uma fruta cítrica, que é azeda, e de cor amarela. Esta fruta não é comum no Brasil (em Portugal, não sei), mas eu a vi e a comprei numos mercadinhos especializados em frutas e verduras. Naquelos mercadinhos, esta fruta é chamada "limão siciliano." O "lime" inglês é uma fruta cítrica, que é azeda, e de cor verde, ou seja no português "limão." Só para turvar as águas, existe também no Brazil uma fruta chamada "lima". Essa fruta é cítrica, menos azeda, maior, e de cor amarela. Eu nunca a encontrei fora do Brasil, e não sei se existir nome em inglês.


----------



## jpyvr

Para traduzir "plum tomato", eu diria que este tomate se chama no Brasil "tomate italiano".

Achei no Wikipédia esta descrição do "tomate italiano": utilizado principalmente para molhos, podendo ainda fazer  parte de saladas. Seu formato é oblongo, tipicamente alongado;"

As fotos do "tomate italiano" me confirmaram que é a mesma coisa do que "plum tomato."


----------



## einha

Agora ficou claro!  Aqui no Brasil nós temos o limão siciliano também, diferente do limão verde comum.
E os outros ingredientes?


----------



## jpyvr

"Oak leaf lettuce", pode ser traduzido literalmente - "alface folha de carvalho". Achei varias fotos na internet.

E para terminar - "caster sugar" é um tipo de açúcar branco muito refinado, com cristais minúsculos - mas não é "açúcar de confeiteiro."


----------



## einha

Obrigada!  
É difícil achar os correspondentes na nossa língua!


----------



## almufadado

einha said:


> Minhas dúvidas culinárias:
> 
> plum tomatoes
> 
> oak leaf lettuce
> 
> caster sugar
> 
> _*lime*_ pode ser limão?



"Lime" é "lima" a variedade verde comum na América do sul

"Lemon" é "limão" a variedade amarela mais comum acima do equador

A diferença básica, para além dos sabores com diferença ligeira, é que a lima é arredondada e o limão é ovalizado. 
Numa receita culinária, adapta-se o que existe de mais fresco no nosso local de origem, ou seja qualquer fruto que possua acidez (ácido citrico) e seja azedo serve 

As alfaces mais comuns são


Alface repolhuda: com           folhas verde-escuras, tenras, lustrosas e onduladas, tem o miolo bem           firme e cor amarelo-creme.
Alface           crespa: tem folhas soltas, largas, crespas e cor verde-amarelada.
Alface           romana: tem folhas mais lisas e compridas de cor verde-claro, com           miolo macio.
Fonte : http://www.projetos.unijui.edu.br/matematica/modelagem/alface/index.html#_Toc15379003

Em Portugal aparecem consoante a época vários outros tipos de Alface, incluindo: Alface-americana, Alface-galega.


Nesta página pode ver algumas imagens dos diferentes tipos de alface

em português

http://www.ranchobiju.com.br/products/products.htm
em inglês

http://www.underwoodgardens.com/Lettuce/products/20/0/6




 Oak Leaf Lettuce - (Lactuca sativa)

A alface roxa é a variedade mais próxima da "oakk leaf lettuce".


O tomate chucha é o tomate ovalizado bom para o tacho quando bem maduro -> equivale ao plum tomato
O tomate redondo ou cherry -> é o tomate bom para a salada e molhos sempre maduro -> cherry 

o tomate de salada -> são todas as variedades que se comem maduras ou verdes


----------



## anaczz

Só para esclarecer:

- Em Portugal também chamam *lima *a esta fruta que, no Brasil, chamamos *limão* (limão galego).

- Sendo que o *limão*, em Portugal é o tal limão amarelo que aqui no Brasil vi uma ou outra vez, com o nome de limão siciliano.

- No Brasil, o que chamamos *lima *é outra fruta cítrica, a lima da pérsia. (como disse jpyvr)

Mas, em termos de receitas, o importante é que o limão amarelo e o limão verde (limão galego) dão o mesmo resultado sendo este último um pouco mais saboroso.


----------



## almufadado

anaczz said:


> Só para esclarecer:
> 
> - Em Portugal também chamam *lima *a esta fruta que, no Brasil, chamamos *limão* (limão galego).
> 
> - Sendo que o *limão*, em Portugal é o tal limão amarelo que aqui no Brasil vi uma ou outra vez, com o nome de limão siciliano.
> 
> - No Brasil, o que chamamos *lima *é outra fruta cítrica, a lima da pérsia. (como disse jpyvr)
> 
> Mas, em termos de receitas, o importante é que o limão amarelo e o limão verde (limão galego) dão o mesmo resultado sendo este último um pouco mais saboroso.



Em Portugal "lima" é a lima brasileira de importação, e não limão. Lima são todas as frutas cítricas que permanecem com a casca verde.

A "lima da pérsia" é um limão porque adquire a cor amarelada quando maduro. Limão são todos os frutos cítricos que adquirem a cor amarela quando maduros.


----------



## anaczz

Hum. 
Bem, só estou a explicar que no Brasil não chamamos lima, mas sim limão, a esse fruto cítrico verdinho que vocês em Portugal pensam ser o único que se presta para fazer as caipirinhas e a que chamam "lima do Brasil".
E lima da pérsia não é um limão!
Está mais para uma laranja, com um sabor muito suave, adocicado.


----------



## jpyvr

Afinal, é menos complicado em inglês - se a fruta seja amarela, é "lemon", se seja verde é "lime". Só isso. Fim.


----------



## einha

Sou nova neste fórum e fiquei encantada com as respostas.  Muito obrigada a todos!
A lima da pérsia é deliciosa, precisa só ser bem descascada e os gomos não terem a película, porque senão amarga.  Que saudade da minha mãe fazendo isto por mim!


----------



## almufadado

anaczz said:


> Hum.
> Bem, só estou a explicar que no Brasil não chamamos lima, mas sim limão, a esse fruto cítrico verdinho que vocês em Portugal pensam ser o único que se presta para fazer as caipirinhas e a que chamam "lima do Brasil".
> E lima da pérsia não é um limão!
> Está mais para uma laranja, com um sabor muito suave, adocicado.



Oops 


> *Persian Lime* (_Citrus × latifolia_), also known as *Tahiti lime* or *Bearss lime* (named after John T. Bearss, who developed this seedless variety around 1895 in his nursery at Porterville, California), is a citrus fruit sold simply as a "lime" in the United States.


Note que a diferença entre limão e laranja (tanjerina, toranja, naranja etc) é apenas nos níveis de fructose (açucares produzidos no fruto) mas sobretudo a percentagem de ácido cítrico. 

As diversas variedades de citrinos também podem ser influenciados pelos receptor do enxerto (as árvores dos citrino são enxertadas em porta-enxertos de citrinos ). Assim o grau de acidez ou de fructose pode ser "calibrado" até obter a combinação pretendida. Outro facto predominante é a região onde é plantado.

Disto resulta que a mesma árvore de citrino enxertada plantada em sítios diferentes resultam diferenças nos frutos com as mesmas características.
Um caso em Portugal é uma laranja muito doce e sumarenta que se descobriu no Brasil na segunda metade do século XIX, a _laranja da Baía_. Esta foi plantada em diversas regiões de Portugal e só na região de Setúbal tem as mesmas características da original. A outra região do mundo onde existe é na Califórnia, no Orange County, para onde foi levada pelos portugueses que para ai emigraram.
*



Musa Bahia                       no diretório Orange County, California Area
		
Click to expand...

*


links:
http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:...erto+de+citrinos"&cd=2&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&gl=pt


----------



## Alentugano

jpyvr said:


> Afinal, é menos complicado em inglês - se a fruta seja amarela, é "lemon", se seja verde é "lime". Só isso. Fim.



E em português europeu é exatamente igual ao inglês!

Quando uma amiga brasileira me disse que aquilo que eu sempre pensei ser uma lima, afinal no Brasil era um limão, eu não queria acreditar, pois achei muito esquisito. Por aqui um limão sempre foi uma fruta cítrica, azeda e de cor amarela, com um formato tendendo para oval. As limas (limões, no Brasil), aparecerem por cá em quantidade não há assim tantos anos quanto isso e são muito populares por causa das caipirinhas, como bem referiu *anaczz*. Mas a verdade é que na América do Sul a realidade é outra e os frutas são muito mais diversificadas do que aqui na Europa.


----------



## anaczz

Limas ácidas e doces
São um grupo de citros constituído por algumas espécies, com duas de  limas ácidas de valor comercial, ou seja, o Tahiti e o Galego, ambos com  diversas variedades ou clones. Usualmente chamadas de “*limão*”,  denominação mais adequada aos limões verdadeiros, como os do tipo  Siciliano. 
As limas doces são da espécie C. limettíoides. 
O  Tahiti e o Galego, embora de espécies diferentes (o primeiro é Citrus  latifolia e o segundo Citrus aurantifolia), têm várias  características em comum, como as folhas lanceoladas, de ápice  arredondado, os frutos de casca fina e lisa, de forma arredondada a  elípticos, planta de hábito vigoroso de crescimento e com várias  floradas ao ano, usualmente menores das que as do limão verdadeiro. As  limeiras-doces têm características gerais semelhantes. (Fonte)




almufadado said:


> Oops
> Um caso em Portugal é uma laranja  muito doce e sumarenta que se descobriu no Brasil na segunda metade do  século XIX, a _laranja da Baía_. Esta foi plantada em diversas  regiões de Portugal e só na região de Setúbal tem as mesmas  características da original. A outra região do mundo onde existe é na  Califórnia, no Orange County, para onde foi levada pelos portugueses que  para ai emigraram.



Eu achei mesmo curioso todas as laranjas que me diziam ser "a laranja portuguesa" era igualzinha à laranja Baía, com umbigo e tudo!


----------

